# Lindsey Williams: Elite Instituting Drastic Measures Immediately…



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

http://www.lindseywilliams.net/elite-instituting-drastic-measures-immediately/

Pastor Williams just emailed me something I should share with you all immediately&#8230; "A while back I mentioned that my Elite friend was traveling for a few months. He and his wife JUST arrived back home. I just received an email from him. It was startling beyond words. *HE SAID -"The Elite are instituting drastic measures which will be implemented IMMEDIATELY. The world as we know it will never be the same again. Expect catastrophic events in the monetary world, nature and the Elite EXPECT DIVINE REPROCUSSIONS."* I will try to get my friend to elaborate more." I will add more when Pastor Williams knows more&#8230;

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Think what you want about Lindsey Williams. He's now another voice predicting that major events will happen soon. I expect World War III to start in Ukraine. So do a number of other people.

So, could divine repercussions refer to how God punishes the nations that attack Israel? Is this another reference to the Gog and Magog attack on Israel that's prophesied in Ezekiel 38 and 39? We'll see.

Now might be a good time to make sure you don't have too much money in the bank. If you can afford it, buy more food. More metals. Whatever it is you're going to need that you don't have yet.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Thanks Bills, it never hurts to get more predictions on the future.



> I expect World War III to start in Ukraine.


It is certainly a hot spot and it certainly is getting hotter. If Russia is ever going to go in there I would think it will be soon. Whether Russia goes in or not Ukraine is a powder keg with a short fuse.


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

BillS said:


> http://www.lindseywilliams.net/elite-instituting-drastic-measures-immediately/
> 
> Expect catastrophic events in the monetary world, nature and the Elite EXPECT DIVINE REPROCUSSIONS."


nature and divine...


----------



## machinist (Jul 4, 2012)

With all the oil and natural gas in the Mideast, and Europe and others' needs for it, I'm amazed it hasn't gone ballistic sooner. Now, as more conventional sources of energy are depleted and deep ocean drilling, frakking, tar sands, etc. are what is left to exploit, there will be continually more pressure to control the Mideast. 

People will fight over the scraps. That's just how they are. 

Otherwise, the whole of the Mideast looks pretty poor to me. Lots of deserts and semi-arid rocky ground that is not very productive without irrigation under the best of circumstances. So why fight over that? No, it is now and always has been about the oil and now, gas. 

Ukraine is the breadbasket of the area, but more important politically is their location relative to pipelines, both existing and proposed.


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

Blah blah blah

LW and his buddy should go away


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

partdeux said:


> Blah blah blah
> 
> LW and his buddy should go away


What's interesting about his predictions is that he went way out on a limb. He could have just said that the Elite want to push Russia into a world war.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

BillS said:


> What's interesting about his predictions is that he went way out on a limb. He could have just said that the Elite want to push Russia into a world war.


Which, if you ignore the U. S. MSM and seek out the other countries views, is just what is happening. Look and read back to what the people of that region actually ELECTED to do and then read to what was installed as the 'legitimate' government of the country. The U. S. MSM covered the elections and voting ONCE then it disappeared! All of a sudden the people who voted to secede and go with Russia are criminals, how did that happen?


----------



## northstarprepper (Mar 19, 2013)

I work with a young man whose family emigrated from the Ukraine to the U.S. around 15 years ago. For what it is worth, they consider themselves Russians, and come from the Crimean area of the Ukraine. He told us that well over half of the people consider themselves Russians first and do not feel any allegiance at all to the Ukraine government. 

For the life of me, I cannot understand why our government is even sticking their nose into this at all. Ukraine has never been a democracy and is not one now, no matter what you read about the reforms put in place after ousting their former leader. This is just another of the former Soviet states struggling without Moscow's leadership. The people there are truly split between those who consider themselves as Russians and those with a Ukrainian nationalist idealism. Obama had best be careful with this one. It could literally blow up in our faces big time. This is like Alaska trying to secede and Russia sending aid to the rebels. Not a good scenario. I don't like us getting involved there in any way.


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

Opec drops the dollar.

The US Oil Dollar

At the end of WWI, our currency shifted from the "gold standard" over to what is now called the petro-dollar, or the oil dollar. So as the price of oil rises, our dollar value drops.

For decades, OPEC's currency for all exported oil was the good old greenback. And today, 50% of the strength of the United States currency is dependent on cheap, plentiful oil. While the Euro gains in price, and the dollar drops fears have begun to develop that OPEC could successfully shift its standard currency from the U.S. dollar to the Euro, as Iraq and Iran have tried to do.

The value of the dollar would plummet by roughly 50% and we would find ourselves in an economic state far worse than the Great Depression. The terrifying part is, without our military presence in the Middle East, it would probably happen.

http://www.enopetroleum.com/usoildollar.html


----------



## Elinor0987 (May 28, 2010)

It has been said for a while that our government desperately needs a war or some type of false flag event to distract people from the upcoming economic collapse. They know it's going to happen and need something to blame it on. A war with Russia would make a perfect scapegoat for them and if Russia doesn't play their game then they most likely will create a catastrophic event here and blame it on someone or something else.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Elinor0987 said:


> It has been said for a while that our government desperately needs a war or some type of false flag event to distract people from the upcoming economic collapse. They know it's going to happen and need something to blame it on. A war with Russia would make a perfect scapegoat for them and if Russia doesn't play their game then they most likely will create a catastrophic event here and blame it on someone or something else.


Maybe folks really can catch on!

Thank you Elinor.


----------

